# lakes in Mexico OK to swim in



## futureexpat23

Hi, I have been searching here about lakes in Mexico, and any that you can safely swim in. I am seeing varied posts on Lake Chapala, that range from disgusting with sewage, to very clean. I found another post that said the only swimming is in pools or the ocean.

Some of you will know me from my other thread, that I had hoped to retire on the beach and have now found that it will be too hot/humid, so revised that plan and put Lake Chapala at the top of our list. when I mentioned to my husband that I have been told people don't swim in the Lake he was disappointed, so I am trying to find another lakeside place, with expats, to consider.

Any suggestions? Or are pools and the ocean really our only options?

thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexico does not have many lakes, and even fewer with expat communities. However, you can swim in Lake Chapala, although the water near shore is shallow and silty, but it won‘t kill you. If you want clear water, you can use local pools or drive a bit to small lakes, presas or cirques like Lago de Maria. Of course, the Pacific Ocean is only half a day‘s drive from Chapala for a winter beach fix.


----------



## futureexpat23

Thank you! I was hoping to hear that Lake Chapala wouldn't harm us - and lake swimming is definitely different than pools or the ocean. I grew up swimming in a creek (until the summer with the leeches )

I'll look up Lago de Maria so I can tell him about it too.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just use Google and *Laguna Maria, Colima - Mexico* and you will find it. There are cabins and a hotel if you wish to spend some time.


----------



## coondawg

I lived at Lake Chapala from 1999 to 2013, and not once did I ever see a NOB foreigner swim in it, nor hear anyone ever say they had been swimming in it. I have seen many Mexicans swim in it, but the Mexicans that seem to have the money, prefer swimming at the Spa, in San Juan Cosala. Me too. Good luck.


----------



## citlali

This is the largest lake in Mexico. Most lakes are poluted , they will not kill you but they are not particularly nice for swimming. By the way many ocean beaches near rivers are also poluted.
There are some large warm warm spring pools in San Juan Cosola if you want to swim ot you can rent or buy a plac with a pool.

There are some clean lakes in Chiapas and also so nice rivers in the jungle to swim in but no expats and no place to live near them , it is probably why they are not as poluted..
.


----------



## chicois8

another lake i recommend is Santa Maria del Oro


----------



## lhpdiver

Google "Las Estacas Morelos" and have a look at the images...

Google "haciendas morelos mexico" and have a look at the images.


----------



## citlali

I have seen foreigners swim in it but then I live next to it, I also have been in it to help out removing lirio, it is not a pleasant feel and depending on how high the level is it can smell muddy.
Kids swim in it all the time but again why would anyone who has access to clean water want to swim there?


----------



## citlali

Google Agua Clara in Chiapas it is magical and you are the only one there except for some kids accross the river who play in the water.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> it is not a pleasant feel and depending on how high the level is it can smell muddy.
> why would anyone who has access to clean water want to swim there?


That's why I prefer the Spa at San Juan Cosala(or a private pool, when invited), and on Wednesday, after it has been cleaned from the weekend crowd.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hotel Montecarlo, in Chapala, has pools and one is thermal. For a small fee, you can swim there and have restaurant service poolside.


----------



## futureexpat23

Well it sounds like we will have plenty of options for swimming - I just spoke to my husband, and I guess he was actually more concerned about the drinking water, if the lake was considered contaminated or unsafe, if it would be affected. I will take a look at all the suggestions - this is a great forum!


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> This is the largest lake in Mexico. Most lakes are poluted , they will not kill you but they are not particularly nice for swimming. By the way many ocean beaches near rivers are also poluted.
> There are some large warm warm spring pools in San Juan Cosola if you want to swim ot you can rent or buy a plac with a pool.
> 
> There are some clean lakes in Chiapas and also so nice rivers in the jungle to swim in but no expats and no place to live near them , it is probably why they are not as poluted..
> .


Citlali, did you post this on the wrong thread?


----------



## coondawg

*RV*



futureexpat23 said:


> Well it sounds like we will have plenty of options for swimming - I just spoke to my husband, and I guess he was actually more concerned about the drinking water,


RV suggestion about the Monte Carlo is really good, a pretty place. In Chapala, the water comes from water wells (at least that is what I was told by a water dept. official, and not directly from the lake. The only water anyone (at least most expats drink) is bottled water, and you can get 5 gallon bottles for about 20 pesos. Not to worry about drinking water, just use the bottle water.


----------



## TundraGreen

futureexpat23 said:


> Hi, I have been searching here about lakes in Mexico, and any that you can safely swim in. I am seeing varied posts on Lake Chapala, that range from disgusting with sewage, to very clean. I found another post that said the only swimming is in pools or the ocean.
> 
> Some of you will know me from my other thread, that I had hoped to retire on the beach and have now found that it will be too hot/humid, so revised that plan and put Lake Chapala at the top of our list. when I mentioned to my husband that I have been told people don't swim in the Lake he was disappointed, so I am trying to find another lakeside place, with expats, to consider.
> 
> Any suggestions? Or are pools and the ocean really our only options?
> 
> thank you!


There are lots of hot springs around Guadalajara, and probably other places in Mexico, where you can swim. The water comes from underground springs and is very clean. I have even drunk spring water from the bottom of the canyon near Guadalajara. 

Also there is good swimming in the estuary near San Blas on the Nayarit coast. They have an underwater chain link fence to keep the crocodiles out of the swimming area. It is great. There is a rope hanging from a tree for kids, both grown and not so grown, to use. It is as close to the classic old swimming hole as you will find these days. I suspect there are lots of similar places in Mexico if you scratched around a little. These are just the few I have been to.


----------



## TundraGreen

I forgot another option for non-ocean swimming in Mexico. You can swim in many of the cenotes in Yucatan. These are large caverns in the limestone rock that makes up the Yucatan. They are popular places to swim.


----------



## citlali

yes ka Isla, wrong thread,Mexico City isa fabulous city but the clear wtaer of the lake is long gone!


----------



## sparks

RVGRINGO said:


> Just use Google and *Laguna Maria, Colima - Mexico* and you will find it. There are cabins and a hotel if you wish to spend some time.


A green swamp ... no circulation. Beautiful area though

Lots of improved recreational areas along rivers in Colima


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> yes ka Isla, wrong thread,Mexico City isa fabulous city but the clear wtaer of the lake is long gone!


Sad but true  .


----------



## sparks

One of the cleanest natural lakes is Zihahuen outside Patzcuaro


----------



## citlali

People swim in Zirahuen? I was there once but I do not remember. There are some expat as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## futureexpat23

Thank you to everyone for such great ideas! Sorry I haven't responded sooner, spent the day at the ER with a family member (they're OK, just horribly bruised & sore). In a quick response to all of you:

The Hotel Montecarlo sounds like a great place, and hot springs, so relaxing!

Good to know about bottled water, and comforting too.

Was not aware there were crocs in the area 

Lake Zihahuen looks beautiful, even if we can't swim just being out there on a boat would be a nice day

Now I must get over to make breakfast for my patient


----------



## Anonimo

Tolantongo Canyon (Grutas de Tolantongo), state of Hidalgo.
A long drive, but well worth it. swimming pool and numerous hot springs pools, plus a river of thermal waters, plus hot springs showerbaths in natural caverns.


----------



## futureexpat23

Anonimo, that looks awesome! Definitely worth the drive - thx!


----------



## canadianpedro

Bacalar seemed ok when I was there this winter bottom is soggy like Ontario lakes but it seemed good to me no nasty smell as I believe it is spring fed


----------



## Anonimo

*Tolantongo*



futureexpat23 said:


> Anonimo, that looks awesome! Definitely worth the drive - thx!



WE hope to go there late in Autumn and stay about 4 nights.

More photos of Tolantongo and Ixmiquilpan here.


----------



## citlali

What a shame they have built up the place. I would take Agua clara in Chiapas where there is nothing a half a ruin of a house any day.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=canadianpedro;4808065]Bacalar seemed ok when I was there this winter bottom is soggy like Ontario lakes but it seemed good to me no nasty smell as I believe it is spring fed[/QUOTE]_

To be more precise, Laguna Bacalar is cenote fed and that is the reason the waters are crystal clear which is unusual for tropical lakes. You can also swim in the cenote as memory serves me. Crystal clear wáter does not, of course, indicate faultlessly that the waters are suitable for swilling so I would say Laguna Bacalar should be fine for swimming but be cautious, if you are in that área, about swimming in nearby Bahía de Chetumal on the Mexico/Belize order as I have read reports in the recent past that it is one of the filthiest coastal bodies of wáter in Mexico. Anyone have an update on that?

By the way, be careful about swimming in natural tropical bodies of fresh wáter no matter how attractive. Parasites may abound. We have a friend who visited Burkino Faso recently and swam with the locals much to her later regret. Maybe at Bacalar it´s best to stick to the cenote swimming hole.


----------



## Anonimo

citlali said:


> What a shame they have built up the place. I would take Agua clara in Chiapas where there is nothing a half a ruin of a house any day.


I can appreciate the sentiment, Citlalli. But the development at Tolantongo is an economic boon to to the members of the ejido (co-operative) that own and run it. The development also makes Tolantongo more accessible to more visitors.

Years ago, before much development, it was accessible to the adventurous. I have to say, after two visits, that despite the touristic development, it's still a beautiful natural site.

The neighboring ejido, known as La Gloria, has done minimal development of its share of the canyon. So that is an option for those visitors desiring a more unsullied experience. We haven't visited the La Gloria side yet; only glimpsed the area where it conjoins the Tolantongo side.


----------



## citlali

We will have to check both on our way down this year since it is not too far from Arco Norte.
The same thing happened to Agua Azul the ejidos have taken it over and ruined it. Now there are talks that it is going to be taken over by the State but they probably will have a nice hotel, push all the concessions back and ruin it with their own buddies concession..Human just have to screw it up.

Of course it probably will never happen since the zapatista hav also taken over some of the dasetas and everyone will fight the state and the state will back up as it does not want to rock the boat with indigenous.


----------



## Retired-Veteran

futureexpat23 said:


> Hi, I have been searching here about lakes in Mexico, and any that you can safely swim in. I am seeing varied posts on Lake Chapala, that range from disgusting with sewage, to very clean. I found another post that said the only swimming is in pools or the ocean.
> 
> Some of you will know me from my other thread, that I had hoped to retire on the beach and have now found that it will be too hot/humid, so revised that plan and put Lake Chapala at the top of our list. when I mentioned to my husband that I have been told people don't swim in the Lake he was disappointed, so I am trying to find another lakeside place, with expats, to consider.
> 
> Any suggestions? Or are pools and the ocean really our only options?
> 
> thank you!


I have been to and really like Valle de Bravo, MEX it is a good size lake just South West of Mexico City. The town is nice and the lake is a very nice blue color. Not polluted much if at all. One of the places I would love to live. (currently living in Ajijic for the past 2 years.) https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...2!3m1!1s0x85cd63813218f41f:0xb687c3a1fb52897c


----------



## citlali

It is cold there but it is very pretty.On the week-ends the town is taken over by Mexico city people then it goes back to quiet..
I have seen boats but I have not seen people swimming in there either . I guess you would have to enjoy cold waer.


----------



## coondawg

WE visited Valle de Bravo about 5 years ago. Only 1 day/night, but was really nice. Saw water skiing and I think they have boat races, etc. Bought some really nice plants (cheap, we thought). When we got back to Lakeside, found the same ones for almost 1/2 the price.


----------



## citlali

yes nothing cheap about Valle de Bravo..


----------



## Anonimo

*Breakfast in the mercado*



citlali said:


> We will have to check both on our way down this year since it is not too far from Arco Norte.
> The same thing happened to Agua Azul the ejidos have taken it over and ruined it. Now there are talks that it is going to be taken over by the State but they probably will have a nice hotel, push all the concessions back and ruin it with their own buddies concession..Human just have to screw it up.
> 
> Of course it probably will never happen since the zapatista hav also taken over some of the dasetas and everyone will fight the state and the state will back up as it does not want to rock the boat with indigenous.


We, coming from the Pátzcuaro area, like to overnight in Ixquimilpan, a medium large city about an hour from Tolantongo. There are several pleasant hotels. The Mercado Municipal is interesting for foodies such as me. I understand also that the main church has interesting indigenous murals.









Chilaquiles verdes at Desayunos Lily's, Mercado Municipal, Ixmiquilpan.


----------



## citlali

Thanks for the inforamtion , we will have to try, it is always fun to see new places.


----------



## FoxIslander

I've never been to them, however a number are on my bucket list...the cenotes in the Yucatan...it's my understanding that they are very clear and clean.


----------



## ojosazules11

While I don't think it can compare to the natural beauty of the cenotes or the grutas mentioned above, there is a large lake in Morelos, not far from Cuernavaca. Lake Tequesquitengo is a popular tourist destination for Mexicans, I think less so for ex-pats. When I was last there 18 yrs ago it was already quite built up with condos and hotels, so certainly it's not going to be everyone's cup of tea. 

However, for those who like water sports and adventure-type activities, it should be fun. It is apparently the "capital" of waterskiing in Mexico. There is also jetskiing, wakeboarding, and scuba diving - the divers can view the 19th century village submerged in the lake. There is skydiving, hot air ballooning, and ultralight flights over and around the lake. And yes, you can swim in the lake. 

Certainly, given that it is built up and commercialized, this is not a place everyone will be interested in, but it is a swimmable lake in central Mexico. 

(I personally want to check out the Grutas de Tolantongo. But I have lovely memories of Tequesquitengo as I spent a weekend there with my husband back in our courting days.  )


----------



## lhpdiver

ojosazules11 said:


> While I don't think it can compare to the natural beauty of the cenotes or the grutas mentioned above, there is a large lake in Morelos, not far from Cuernavaca. Lake Tequesquitengo is a popular tourist destination for Mexicans, I think less so for ex-pats. When I was last there 18 yrs ago it was already quite built up with condos and hotels, so certainly it's not going to be everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> However, for those who like water sports and adventure-type activities, it should be fun. It is apparently the "capital" of waterskiing in Mexico. There is also jetskiing, wakeboarding, and scuba diving - the divers can view the 19th century village submerged in the lake. There is skydiving, hot air ballooning, and ultralight flights over and around the lake. And yes, you can swim in the lake.
> 
> Certainly, given that it is built up and commercialized, this is not a place everyone will be interested in, but it is a swimmable lake in central Mexico.
> 
> (I personally want to check out the Grutas de Tolantongo. But I have lovely memories of Tequesquitengo as I spent a weekend there with my husband back in our courting days.  )


A lot has changed in 18 years. We visited Lake Tequesquitengo earlier this year. We are scuba divers and hopeful for a place close to home. 

We basically drove around the lake and came right back home. When we mentioned it to our Mexican friends they basically said "we would never go there". Perhaps there is a time of year where it is better than others. 

Remember it as it was.


----------



## ojosazules11

lhpdiver said:


> A lot has changed in 18 years. We visited Lake Tequesquitengo earlier this year. We are scuba divers and hopeful for a place close to home.
> 
> We basically drove around the lake and came right back home. When we mentioned it to our Mexican friends they basically said "we would never go there". Perhaps there is a time of year where it is better than others.
> 
> Remember it as it was.


Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking it might be a fun daytrip for our kids, but even 18 yrs ago it was more commercialized than I like, so it sounds like now there's no point in checking it out. 

I was also at Zempoala about 21 years ago (relatively near both Cuernavaca and DF) - at that time it was still in its natural state. Does anyone know if it has remained that way or if it has also been built up?


----------



## sparks

Lagunas de Zempoala is a National Park and protected area so I doubt much growth


----------



## lhpdiver

I don't put much faith/weight on it - but if I'm not mistaken THAT is the national park that was on the US State Dept's travel advisory newsletter (late last year perhaps). Exposure like that always seems to bring out the naysayers and that was certainly true last year here in Cuernavaca. Does anyone know if it is still mentioned as a place NOT to travel to by the State Dept ?


----------



## sparks

lhpdiver said:


> I don't put much faith/weight on it - but if I'm not mistaken THAT is the national park that was on the US State Dept's travel advisory newsletter (late last year perhaps). Exposure like that always seems to bring out the naysayers and that was certainly true last year here in Cuernavaca. Does anyone know if it is still mentioned as a place NOT to travel to by the State Dept ?


Maybe after this .... otherwise it sounds ridiculous 



> An armored U.S. Embassy vehicle is checked by military personal after it was attacked by unknown assailants on the highway leading to the city of Cuernavaca, near Tres Marias, Mexico, Friday, Aug. 24, 2012.


----------



## lhpdiver

sparks said:


> Maybe after this .... otherwise it sounds ridiculous


From their January 2014 newsletter (I couldn't remember my password) :

"...These areas have seen high rates of crime and insecurity. You should also defer non-essential travel on any roads between Santa Marta in the southeast portion of the state and Huitzilac in the state of Morelos, including the Lagunas de Zempoala National Park and surrounding areas...."


----------



## sparks

That covers the SE to the NW corners .... which is basically the whole state. A little extreme it seems


----------



## coondawg

I've always found that these warnings "know " things that I do not, and while it is very possible to go into those "warning areas" and have no problems, it could happen that you went there and wished that you never went. Maybe too late. 
Each to his own. If you want to go, then by all means "go"; just don't try to convince me to go, too, by making "light" of these warnings" , as I can make my own decisions.


----------



## lhpdiver

coondawg said:


> I've always found that these warnings "know " things that I do not, and while it is very possible to go into those "warning areas" and have no problems, it could happen that you went there and wished that you never went. Maybe too late.
> Each to his own. If you want to go, then by all means "go"; just don't try to convince me to go, too, by making "light" of these warnings" , as I can make my own decisions.


Trouble is they never really issue an all clear...


----------



## coondawg

lhpdiver said:


> Trouble is they never really issue an all clear...


I don't see that as a "problem", as I can make my own decisions about going, or not.
What works for "one" does not always work for "another. 
When someone asks for my opinion, I can say what I would do, but I can not (in all good conscience) tell then it is safe (or unsafe) for them, because I don't know how they will respond to things. That would not be fair to them, no?


----------



## lhpdiver

coondawg said:


> I don't see that as a "problem", as I can make my own decisions about going, or not.
> What works for "one" does not always work for "another.
> When someone asks for my opinion, I can say what I would do, but I can not (in all good conscience) tell then it is safe (or unsafe) for them, because I don't know how they will respond to things. That would not be fair to them, no?


I think you and I are on the same page.

I've never bought into this tweeter world a lot of people live in. I find it TERRIBLY disconcerting how there is no follow through any more. (sometimes) Baseless assertions can be made, accepted as fact and left to linger - with no follow thru.

However - if I were responsible for the information provided by the US state dept - I would have a red flag/green flag indication as to the safety of travel - especially after raising a red flag.


----------



## coondawg

lhpdiver said:


> I think you and I are on the same page.
> 
> I've never bought into this tweeter world a lot of people live in. I find it TERRIBLY disconcerting how there is no follow through any more. (sometimes) Baseless assertions can be made, accepted as fact and left to linger - with no follow thru.
> 
> However - if I were responsible for the information provided by the US state dept - I would have a red flag/green flag indication as to the safety of travel - especially after raising a red flag.


I see what you are saying. 
With the "red" flag, you go and have problems and "shame on you" ! 
With the "green " flag, you go and you have problems and "shame on those who gave the green flag" !


----------



## RVGRINGO

Remember the first three rules a government employee must follow:
1-CYA
2-CYA
3-CYA


----------



## lhpdiver

coondawg said:


> I see what you are saying.
> With the "red" flag, you go and have problems and "shame on you" !
> With the "green " flag, you go and you have problems and "shame on those who gave the green flag" !


If you scream FIRE - you should scream FIRE OUT.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember the first three rules a government employee must follow:
> 1-CYA
> 2-CYA
> 3-CYA


In this case, I agree that the State Department is being very conservative in their estimates of the risk. The rules that State Department employees live under themselves in Mexico almost guarantee that they never encounter any ordinary Mexicans. Also the frequency with which people in the US take to the courts to resolve everything that upsets them and the willingness of juries to give them and their lawyers a ton of money is forcing almost everyone to be very careful about what they do.

However, I take exception to the implied blanket condemnation of government employees. I was a government employee for more than 30 years, and neither I nor anyone I worked with ever put any energy into CYA.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember the first three rules a government employee must follow:
> 1-CYA
> 2-CYA
> 3-CYA


What does CYA stand for ?


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> What does CYA stand for ?


I'm presumng "cover your a...." (pompis)


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> I'm presumng "cover your a...." (pompis)


Thanks!


----------



## coondawg

lhpdiver said:


> If you scream FIRE - you should scream FIRE OUT.
> 
> Just my opinion.


In my opinion, the State Department receives information about possible criminal activity (or worse) in an area that is traveled by Americans. They receive enough that they feel they have an obligation to issue an Advisory for the area to American Citizens, not people of other countries.
I think some people do not know or understand what an Advisory is, but I think it is an attempt to inform Americans that going into certain areas in risky and could put your safety at risk. It is not a MANDATORY "law", but an attempt at a warning; you can heed it or ignore it, your choice. Many people say they ignore it, and claim it was worthless. We will never know if it has saved anyone's life, or not. I pay attention, maybe it has saved mine.  But, I appreciate it, and I make my own decision about what it says.

As far as "fire out", these warnings are for other countries, and I don't know how you expect the State Department to know and guarantee when the "fire is out in another country". Just because they go for periods of time without receiving adverse information, is certainly no guarantee that the "fire is out". Mexico has stated many times "fire out" in various parts of the country, just to find out that was not true. And, you expect the US to know better than Mexico about Mexico.? Really? :confused2:


----------



## Anonimo

I thought we were discussing "lakes in Mexico OK to swim in"??? :focus:


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Anonimo said:



I thought we were discussing "lakes in Mexico OK to swim in"??? :focus:

Click to expand...

_Yes, it´s amazing how somewhere back in the thread, the mention by a poster that the U.S. State Department has issued a warning about travel to the Lagunas de Zempoala National Park in Morelos because of recent criminal activity there could lead us off onto a tangent regarding the efficacy of governmental warning bulletins but, let´s face it; the lakes there at Zempoala might not be OK places to go for a swim if the potential for confrontation with unpleasant characters upon emerging from the wáter or the loss of one´s clothing or even one´s car while swimming is even remotely present. 

Now, in Chiapas, where we have many beautiful, unpolluted, multi-colored, crystal lakes in park settings such as the Lagos de Montebello, popping out of the sometimes isolated forests to plunge in the cold waters is an exercise not appealing to all. On the other hand, at another famous local crystal clear aquamarine swimming hole, the splendid pools and cascades at Aqua Azul, is pretty safe for swimming and very popular indeed for local family swimming outings plus there are safe places for changing into swimming garb. The problem there is that if, after you swim, you actually dine at one of the filthy grease trap eateries adjacent to the cascades/pools run by the local ejido, you had better not have forgotten your stomach pump. Take along a sándwich made in your own kitchen or a reputable eatery in, say, Ocosingo or Palenque to accompany the ejido´s cold beer and you will have a lot of fun while not having to stop along your way to your final destination and do your necessities in the woods.


----------



## coondawg

Hound Dog said:


> The problem there is that if, after you swim, you actually dine at one of the filthy grease trap eateries adjacent to the cascades/pools run by the local ejido, you had better not have forgotten your stomach pump. Take along a sándwich made in your own kitchen or a reputable eatery in, say, Ocosingo or Palenque to accompany the ejido´s cold beer and you will have a lot of fun while not having to stop along your way to your final destination and do your necessities in the woods.


Nothing like a man speaking from personal experience.


----------

